

Pixel Perfect UI: How to Design Upvote Arrows - lucasdailey
http://happyemergency.tumblr.com/post/50874477573/pixel-perfect-ui-how-to-design-upvote-arrows

======
lucasdailey
If anyone had any feedback I'd definitely love to hear it.

